# Over/under questions



## MrT9000 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just bought a remington spr310 over/under brand new and after putting it together i notice opening and closing the action is tough. I know its a new gun and has to be broken in, but is there anything i need to do to break it in? or any places i need to put some grease or oil to avoid damaging it? This is my first shotgun and the manual dosent say too much about this. Also for storing it i assume im supposed to store it broken down, are there any shotgun cases made for over/unders or is any hard case going to do the job? Any tips you guys have about gettin an o/u goin would be appreciate.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I would say not to greas it. That might gum it up later on. If you are not wanting to oil it try a teflon spray. I think remington makes a teflon dry spray. I used it a few times on my autos I got. Also maybe try just a bit of good old WD-40. Put it right in, if you can, the main joint. I got an older sidexside 10 that had similar when it was new. But she works fin now. But I would think it just needs to be broken in. Put a couple boxes though it and see what happens.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

a dab of light grease after each cleaning will make ur gun last longer and keep the break tight. i use thompson center's "bore butter" (for the muzzleloader) on all my sxs's and o/u's and singles. its clean, cheap, and does a great job. the rest of the gun, just use Rem-oil.


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have an SKB over and under for clay shooting i shoot around 8 to ten thousand rounds a summer, i use silicon grease on pivot points. My dad is a toolmaker so when i used to have a baikal over and under it was very stiff so he did some filing and deburring, this made it much smoother.


----------



## MrT9000 (Jun 9, 2006)

awesome thanks for the advice guys


----------

